# Evolution of classical music in 1 minute!



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I've tried to make this video summarizing classical music evolution in 1 minute, *DISCLAIMER*: this is definitely not a technical video nor a very precise or accurate one, it's simply a very basic video aimed to the average "unaware"/non-expert Youtube user, so take it as such ahah

This is the video: 




Anyway I thought the idea was interesting and I may do a better video in the future, however I need your help: which composers/pieces would you mention as particularly importand landmarks in classical music evolution? Would you think those I've mentioned are fitting? Would you add something/someone?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Your choices are fine, but there are centuries of classical music before Mozart's time.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

In my humble opinion there should be pieces representative of the Baroque and of the pre-Baroque (Medieval and Renaissance) eras in the video.

Bach's _The Well-Tempered Clavier_ is arguably the composer's most influential piece and one of the key works of the Baroque era, as it was studied and respected by the likes of Mozart and Beethoven (it was even called the Old Testament of keyboard writting at some point in history), so I suggest adding it. If you decide to not, other very important pieces of the period include Bach's Brandemburg Concertos, Vivaldi's _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione_, Handel's Messiah and Monteverdi's _Orfeo_. From the pre-Baroque era, Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli is one of the most famous and influential pieces; others would include Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame, Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua, and Tallis' motet Spem in Alium.

If, due to the time restriction, I had to remove two pieces that already are in your video to place the two I suggested, I would remove Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 and Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra that, in my view at least, are not so historically important as the others. I would also consider adding something from the mid-twentieth century such as a piece by Bartók, Prokofiev or Shostakovich.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Your choices are fine, but there are centuries of classical music before Mozart's time.


That is correct haha but you know in just 1 minute... anyway feel free to tell me what you would have added if you want, I may do a more complete and long video as soon as I can.
Also, I said "classical" but I actually should have said: evolution of classical "orchestral" music, so I'd like to made the list more focused on orchestral music.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Xisten267 said:


> In my humble opinion there should be pieces representative of the Baroque and of the pre-Baroque (Medieval and Renaissance) eras in the video.
> 
> Bach's _The Well-Tempered Clavier_ is arguably the composer's most influential piece and one of the key works of the Baroque era, as it was studied and respected by the likes of Mozart and Beethoven (it was even called the Old Testament of keyboard writting at some point in history), so I suggest adding it. If you decide to not, other very important pieces of the period include Bach's Brandemburg Concertos, Vivaldi's _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione_, Handel's Messiah and Monteverdi's _Orfeo_. From the pre-Baroque era, Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli is one of the most famous and influential pieces; others would include Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame, Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua, and Tallis' motet Spem in Alium.
> 
> If, due to the time restriction, I had to remove two pieces that already are in your video to place the two I suggested, I would remove Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 and Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra that, in my view at least, are not so historically important as the others. I would also consider adding something from the mid-twentieth century such as a piece by Bartók, Prokofiev or Shostakovich.


Perfect thank you! No I won't remove those two pieces because I feel they give a clear idea to the audiece about the changing in the music, but I will add your pieces in a longer version that I will do in the future so thank you very much! However in general I'd like to keep the playlist about "orchestral" music, rather than just "classical", so would you feel there are particularly important pieces of those three authors (Bartók, Prokofiev or Shostakovich) which fall into this category? I ask because I don't know Bartok very much, I know Prokofiev dance of the knights and Shostakovich a little bit (except the most famous things). From that period I know more about Stravinskij, Strauss, Ravel and Holts.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

xv12commander said:


> Perfect thank you! No I won't remove those two pieces because I feel they give a clear idea to the audiece about the changing in the music, but I will add your pieces in a longer version that I will do in the future so thank you very much! However in general I'd like to keep the playlist about "orchestral" music, rather than just "classical", so would you feel there are particularly important pieces of those three authors (Bartók, Prokofiev or Shostakovich) which fall into this category? I ask because I don't know Bartok very much, I know Prokofiev dance of the knights and Shostakovich a little bit (except the most famous things). From that period I know more about Stravinskij, Strauss, Ravel and Holts.


Well, in an extended video you may want to include Ravel's _Bolero_ then, one of his last and most acclaimed pieces. Holst's _The Planets_ is very famous but I think that it would be a bit redundant to place it when there's _The Rite of Spring_ from the same decade already in the video. Prokofiev's _Dance of Knights_ from his ballet _Romeo and Juliet_ is very popular with audiences and would be a good representative of the mid-twentieth century classical in my opinion. Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra, Shostakovich's symphonies nos. 5 or 10, or Khachaturian's Sabre Dance from his ballet _Gayane_ are good options as well in my view.

I didn't know you wanted instrumental pieces only when I posted before. You may want to consider including something for solo instrument, for example a piece for lute, as your representative for the pre-Baroque era. _Greensleeves_, John Dowland's _Lachrimae_ or Byrd's _Galliard a 6_ are good, popular options, I think.






There are still many possibilities for an extended video. Corelli's _Twelve concerti grossi Op. 6_, Gluck's _Orfeo ed Euridice_ (the _Dance of the Blessing Spirits_ is popular and instrumental only), Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_, Debussy's _La Mer_ and Schoenberg's _Pierrot Lunaire_ are some examples of key works in the development of classical music that have not been considered yet.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Maybe you should start with this guy:









and end here:









If you notice that the music itself hasn't changed much, blame that on human ingenuity.


----------

